# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  ◄◄تفاصيل العرض الدولي الدائم لدى زبناء جوال Maroc Telecom ►►

## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بكل زوار4GSMMAROC ** .تفاصيل العرض الدولي الدائم لدى زبناء جوال اتصالات المغرب . كيفية تفعيل الخدمة أولا عبئ 20 درهم ثم إتصل ب 550 ثم اضغط على 2 حصة جوال الدولية ثم 1 1 ...إلى أن تسمع لقد تم بنجاح 
ومبروك عليك 20 دقيقة صالحة مدة اسبوع نحو الهواتف الجوالة والتابثة في كل من  اسبانيا.البرتغال.اطاليا.فرنسا . بلجيكا. سويسرا.هولندا.المانيا. السويد.الدانيمارك.إنكلترا.كندا.والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية العرض دائم مع تحيات اخوكم .  .  ╝◄TIGER_GSM ╚► **

----------


## عامر70

شكرا على المعلومة لكن بعد ادنك ارد ان اصحيح خطا بسيط وهو انه يجب الضغط على الزر رقم 1 بعد الاتصال بالرقم 550بدلا من الصغط على الرقم 2 لان الضغط على الرقم2 يتضمن عرض الانترنيت

----------

